# How to turn the Porter Cable Dovetail jig 4212 into a "keller jig" for larger than 12 inch boards?



## RonGoldberg (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey All,
Just got the porter cable 4212 dovetail jig and am lumbering along and finally producing some draws. My question is how can I use the templates (the through dovetail one in this case) on larger boards? For example, I want to make a blanket chest that is about 24 inches tall and would like to have through dovetail all the way from top to almost the bottom. Yeah, I could purchase one of those Keller Jigs ($$$$$), but I think I remember seeing a guy from Porter Cable saying that you can just make your own "keller-type jig" using the templates that come with the 4212. Anyone ever do this? Please explain. Thanks.

Ron G
(McLean, VA)


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a supplemental manual that tells you how to do this.

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000211AA.pdf


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You're a star, Joe. I had no idea this existed.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

This Porter Cable site has some useful videos on the jig.

http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/


----------



## RonGoldberg (Dec 11, 2011)

I just joined this forum less than 24 hour ago and already you guys have solved me dilema. Unbelievable. Many thanks to Joe for supplemental instructions - they are EXACTLY what I was looking for. Wow, I wish my kids were as responsive when I asked them to do something!

Ron


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

No problem, Ron.

Welcome to Lumberjocks, this is a great site with thousands of craftsmen ready to share their knowledge. Considering everything that I have learned here, it feels great to be able to help someone else once in awhile.


----------

